# Buying my boyfriend his first train set.



## bestgfever (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi All,
I've decided to buy my boyfriend his first train set for Christmas this year.
I've done a lot of research and decided I want to get the Duchess of Buccleuch 6230 from Hornby (143430997184) and the Peco Starter Set 66-ST100.
I would just like to make sure before I buy that they are compatible and if there is any thing else I'd need to get so it will run on Christmas day.
Thank you in advance 🙂


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. That will be a nice Christmas gift. Found the Peco track starter
set for 107.99 on Ebay. It is new and 14.99 shipping. Seller is Trainz. Good seller and can be trusted. Just something to compare price with.
You will need some kind of power unit to power the locomotive. Does the locomotive
come with DCC? 2 kinds of power for trains, DC and DCC. I am assuming HO scale.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. The loco is 00 scale which hornby use but uses the same track gauge as HO so the Peco track set is compatible.
The price mentioned is a bit high as this set can be found for £70-£80 from many suppliers.
You do not mention where you are but any controller for DC systems with an output of 0-12v DC will do - Gaugemaster make some good controllers, Their "Combi" is a good choice at a reasonable price.
The loco as delivered is DC and not DCC so the controller mentioned is suitable.
Hope this helps . Colin.


----------



## bestgfever (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you both for your replies. I'm in Australia. I've been able to find the cheapest option for the track, not so much luck with the train price wise but as it's a discontinued model now I understand the price.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Don't be worried about the differences of 00 scale or H0 scale.

1 scale foot in H0 in scale of 1:87 is 3,5 mm 
1 scale foot in 00 in scale of 1:76 is 4mm

The british 4 mm scale is 00 of 1:76
The british 3,5 mm scale is H0 of 1:87

Both do running onto H0/00 standard gauge of 16,5 mm

The car dimensions of 00 Trains are nearly the same to US H0 Trains
More smaller car dimension are having continental european Trains in H0 scale.

Ya Ingo


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

(ebay US)

https://www.ebay.com/i/123976620010...I8Qjj01P1sHgpji1tS6qQKJFrUf94-_gaAsOZEALw_wcB


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

*I read the title of your post*

to my wife beside me.

She says 'Don't do it'


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DavidJones said:


> to my wife beside me.
> 
> She says 'Don't do it'


Model Railroad widows of the world, Unite!!! Keep your man away from this time and money sucking hobby!

OTOH, if he can't balance his hobby with the other demands on his time and budget, he's not a keeper anyway!


----------



## bestgfever (Nov 19, 2019)

He's definitely a keeper and was very happy getting his present yesterday. I made the tunnel myself but kept it the layout simple as he will want to plan everything himself.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now he needs some rolling stock to pull with the locomotive.
Then some industry or houses for a town.

Cars and trucks for the industry or town, and people.
Maybe a dog or cat? 
Trees and bushes.

And the list goes on, the list goes on.


----------



## bestgfever (Nov 19, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Now he needs some rolling stock to pull with the locomotive.
> Then some industry or houses for a town.
> 
> Cars and trucks for the industry or town, and people.
> ...


Haha yes! We've already been looking for rolling stock and are trying to decide what theme we are going to go for before buying too much.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't overthink the theme, buy what catches your eye! For some it's what they remember as kids, others it's what they see now on the rails! In ordered to get the most enjoyment, take your time putting down track without kinks! That's were the rails don't quite meet squarely, easy to see if look down the rail or use a mirror. Derailments are just plain annoying.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Why am I getting the Vib that this is not just for your boyfriend ?
Dan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Panther said:


> Why am I getting the Vib that this is not just for your boyfriend ?
> Dan


Haven't you ever given your kids a really cool toy because you wanted to play with it too? Same idea here, methinks!


----------



## fredvon4 (Dec 15, 2019)

exactly......!......my wife likes playing with my AI bots...she bought all of them as stocking stuffers fer me.....


----------

